# Butternut Wood For Smoking



## tjohnson (Nov 19, 2010)

Guys,

I have an opportunity to buy some Butternut Sawdust for smoking, but never used it before.  My research shows its strong, like Walnut.

Anyone ever use Butternut?

Todd


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 2, 2010)

Anyone ever use Butternut for smoking?

Todd


----------



## ak1 (Dec 3, 2010)

My understanding is that butternut is a member of the walnut family, and is sometimes called the white walnut. Given that, I would think it would be quite similar to Black walnut. 

Although it grows in my neck of the woods, it's quite rare, and the authorities do not take kindly to some one cutting one down. Although, I have heard that one was chopped down near me, so I may pay a visit to the property owner and see if I can obtain some ( for research purposes, of course!)


----------



## mudduck (Dec 3, 2010)

todd go for it i would like to try it sometime down the road


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 3, 2010)

Todd,

I read that Butternut can cause allergic reactions in humans but is not as toxic as Walnut is to humans & much worse to horses.

If I remember correctly, Walnut sawdust was blamed for the death of Secretariat. I think a horse absorbs bad stuff from Walnut sawdust through it's hoofs, causing Laminitis. I know this from giving cabinet sawdust to farmers.

The guys with cows would take anything, and the guys with horses would not take it if it had any walnut in it.

Bear


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm gonna smoke up some meat this weekend, and feed it to my Mother-In-Law. 

If she gets sick, or her toe nails fall off, I won't get any more Butternut.  If she survives, I'll have it listed on my website.

Thanks!

Todd


----------



## ak1 (Dec 3, 2010)

From what I've read, Humans have a minimal issue with juglone, which is the active ingredient in the walnut species. Some people may be allergic to it, but overall, it doesn't seem to be much of an issue as far as humans are concerned. Now I'm not sure what studies have been been done regarding smoking, but I would think that butternut would be quite similar to black walnut or english walnut.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 3, 2010)

TJohnson said:


> I'm gonna smoke up some meat this weekend, and feed it to my Mother-In-Law.
> 
> If she gets sick, or her toe nails fall off, I won't get any more Butternut.  If she survives, I'll have it listed on my website.
> 
> ...




Actually I think they list Butternut with Pecan, as far as toxicity, so it probably isn't too bad.

It would be the Black Walnut that I would stay away from, but I can't remember anybody using that.

Bear


----------



## ak1 (Dec 3, 2010)

Bearcarver said:


> TJohnson said:
> 
> 
> > I'm gonna smoke up some meat this weekend, and feed it to my Mother-In-Law.
> ...


Pecan is actually a species of Hickory. It is of the genus Carya... where butternut is the same as walnut, of the genus Juglans. Any fruit of any walnut species is edible for humans. What the nice thing about Juglans Regia(the tree that produces the walnuts we buy in stores) is that it has a large nut with a thin skin. It's that much easier. Black walnut(Juglans Negra) on the otherhand has a smaller fruit with a thicker skin. Perfectly edible, but slightly more bitter. 

  Overall, I wouldn't expect any noticable difference when smoking.

As far as toxicity, I wouldn't worry much; it seems that it's very insignificant to humans. Think Chocolate. It would kill my cat or dog, but we're good with it.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 3, 2010)

AK1 said:


> Bearcarver said:
> 
> 
> > TJohnson said:
> ...


I worked with a lot of different woods in my cabinet shop, and turning on a lathe. I realize I should have always worn at least a dust mask, but I seldom did.

The worst non-exotic woods I ever came in contact with, as far as being out right nasty breathing & accidental tasting were Walnut & Mahogany.

I would not ever use either of them to smoke any of my meat. 

That doesn't mean that you can't.

Bear


----------



## nwdave (Dec 3, 2010)

Uh, I think you're missing a chance for an alternate market if your mother in law succumbs
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 


TJohnson said:


> I'm gonna smoke up some meat this weekend, and feed it to my Mother-In-Law.
> 
> If she gets sick, or her toe nails fall off, I won't get any more Butternut.  If she survives, I'll have it listed on my website.
> 
> ...


----------



## dairyman (Dec 3, 2010)

Hey Todd, If it makes your mother in laws mouth swell up to the point where she can't talk, put me down for ten pounds.


----------



## nwdave (Dec 4, 2010)

Told ya!!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 


dairyman said:


> Hey Todd, If it makes your mother in laws mouth swell up to the point where she can't talk, put me down for ten pounds.


----------

